
Alien Earths: why life on other worlds would be far weirder than us  - ghosh
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/13/5405788/exoplanet-search-for-habitable-planets
======
JoeAltmaier
Sure, red dwarf planets are temperate NOW. But how long have they been that
way? What was the star before it became a dwarf? How many billions of years
does it take for life to percolate?

We're a yellow sun - it took a long time for life to develop here - and our
sun has been shining along fairly evenly the whole time. That has to be part
of the equation, right?

